# echo PATH versus sudo vi /etc/paths



## rjCooper (Jun 8, 2011)

Command line experts,

So, I've googled this with no luck and could use some help:

I am seeing the following when I look at PATH:

	Macintosh-7:~ Robert$ echo $PATH
	/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/git/bin:/usr/X11/bin:/Users/Robert/gae/google_appengine

But when I open paths with vi, I don't see all the same items:

	Macintosh-7:~ Robert$ sudo vi /etc/paths

	/usr/bin
	/bin
	/usr/sbin
	/sbin
	/usr/local/bin

Where might I find these additional elements set?
 	/usr/local/git/bin:
	/usr/X11/bin:
	/Users/Robert/gae/google_appengine


I googled quite a bit trying to find what other files or variables might supplement etc/paths but haven't found an answer.  I have also searched my hard drive quite a bit with find and whereis, but to no luck.  I need to edit the last item:

 	/Users/Robert/gae/google_appengine

And also, just noticing in writing this post, the "-7" in my prompt:
      Macintosh-7
Probably a simple thing but what does the "-7" refer to?

thanks


----------



## artov (Jun 8, 2011)

Does it matter? You can set it your self on your .bashrc (or what ever your shell interpreter's startup file is). If it is bash, it reads /etc/profile, /etc/bashrc and then your .profile and .bashrc files.

Set  path with commands



> PATH=/first/directory:/second/directory:/third/directory
> export PATH



or if you like to add new directories but not to loose old,



> PATH=/first/directory:/second/directory:/third/directory:$PATH
> export PATH


----------

